# Bob Sykes 2/18 am?



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Figured I might get up early and head to Bob Sykes in the morning. Hopefully catch a few sheephead, maybe a red? Anyons else thinking about going in the morning?

Sent from my Z998 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Would if I didn't have class. Best of luck man.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

i would love to come out there one day if any of you guys wouldn't mind having me as a guest. I'd be coming from eglin air force base so i don't know my way around pensacola


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

That's a long drive from eglin lol......good luck and tight lines


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

what time?
I was kinda thinking the same thing


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Well i was thinking around or before sunrise? Not sure when sheephead bite best. Hope to have a few shrimp. 
Staying out until 9 or 10am. Maybe later if the bite is good.

Sent from my Z998 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

To hell with it. I want to sleep in on a day off.

Sent from my Z998 using Tapatalk


----------

